

CopperLicht - fast WebGL JavaScript 3D Engine - mcantelon
http://www.ambiera.com/copperlicht/index.html

======
heycarsten
Can't seem to get the demo to work on the latest WebKit nightly build:

TypeError: Result of expression 'a.Pi' [undefined] is not a function.

~~~
ddrouin
Haven't been able to make it work in Chromium either (launching it in webgl/no
sandbox mode).

Has anybody sucessfully ran the demos?

~~~
darshan
It worked for me with chromium-bin-5.0.308.0_p37385 on 64-bit Gentoo.

The one thing I had to do (besides launching it as 'chromium-bin --no-sandbox
--enable-webgl', as you mentioned) was to create a symbolic link from
/usr/lib/libGL.so to /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 .

------
pan69
Can't get it to work either. For WebGL to work do you need OpenGL libraries
installed on your system?

